# PRTA - Saratoga WY



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Qualifying to the 3rd:

All dogs except #4 & #13 are back. #1 was a scratch.


First setup was a double with a long flyer and intermediate right retired. After the marks, blind up the gut.


----------



## David (Oct 13, 2010)

Open.... 1st series big triple with two retired. Left bird one,right bird two and flyer very long as go bird up middle. Tall cover and dogs having trouble with long flyer. Per phone conversation. 

David


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Early on success rate was high but the judges have made a comeback this afternoon.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Qual:

1st- 16 Rain/Edwards
2nd- 5 Slew/Shih
3rd - 10 Coke/Edwards
4th - 15 Annie/Schrader

RJ - 9
Jams - 6,14,17,2


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

*Congratulations Mark Edwards and Frankels Intense RAIN on a Qualifying Win!! GO BROWN GIRL!!!!*

Dave, Tina and Richard Frankel


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats Mark!!

Lainee, Flash, & Bullet


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congratulations Mark!!!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open callbacks to the 2nd:

2,6,7,8,10,11,13,14,15,17,18,20,21,25,28,35,36,39,41-46,48,49,50,52,54,55,56

31 dogs.

Dog 52 starts land blind in the morning


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open callbacks to the third:

8,10,11,13,14,18,20,21,28, 35,36,43,44,45,46,49,52,56


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open is a big water triple. Flyer off to the right shot into the water and then sleuced. Flower pot marks thrown from corner of a triangle pond. 5 dogs have run and none have done it.

10,14,20,28,35,36,44,49,52,56


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Am to the 3rd:

2,3,4,5,6,11,14,16,17,22,24,28,30,35,38,39,40


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Thank you for the updates!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Sunday's plans:

Amateur water blind to start at 8 am. Same road just past the land blind. 

Open 4th starts at 10 am. Follow signs. 

Derby 1st starts at 9 am. Follow signs. 

Please report to Amateur first if you have a dog there.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

11 dogs back to the 4th in the amateur:

2,3,4,5,6,11,14,16,28,39,40


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open:

1) Gacie/McClure
2) Hazel/Knutson
3) Ruger/Schrader
4) Sport/McCartney


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Amateur:

1) Marti/Harris
2) Mootsie/Shih
3) Gracie/McClure
4) Echo/Carey

RJ 6

Jams 2,3,4,28,39


I know the winner is correct but may have 3 and 4 mixed up


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Gracie's 10 puppies who are 12 weeks old and their ownwers congratulate their Mother for quite an accomplishment, Way to Go Mom!...


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

junfan68 said:


> Amateur:
> 
> 1) Marti/Harris
> 2) Mootsie/Shih
> ...


A huge Congratulations to our long-time friend and training partner, Joel Harris, for the Amateur win with Marti (our FC/AFC Gracie x FC/AFC Cosmo breeding). We were thrilled when you told us that you had finished the Open, but this takes the cake! Whoop!!! What a great weekend for you and your good little girl that just turned 3 years old last weekend! We wish many more great times to come for you two ~ Enjoy!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Dave & I want to thank the PRTA and all the workers for the hard work that they put in to make this trial what it was. I told Dave that this trial was the best one that I have been drug along to, while he judged. The people are great hard workers & the hospitality was great. Not to mention beautiful weather and many great things to see each morning.

Thankyou to Kenny & Marcy, Bart & Bill for all you did to make judges & contestants have a great weekend.

Glenda & Dave Seivert


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Anyone have derby results?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Gracie.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to co owners Sylvia/ Laurie/Judy and of course FC AFC Hilltop's High Society (Gracie).. 1st in Open and 3rd in Amateur.....girl power X 4....great job ladies


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Derby:

1st: Howard/Check
2nd: Harris/Goose
3rd: Clow/Riot
4th: Wright/Libby
RJ: Wright/Zink
JAMS: 
Rupert/Anna
Rupert/Turtle

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats Marci and Kenny on a strong derby. Wish Turtle could have gotten her 1 pt. 

Congratulations to everyone who finished and placed.

Thanks to all the pros who worked their tails off to put on the trial, particularly:

Kenny Trott, Marci Wright, Bill Schrader, Shane Ruppert, Bart Peterson, Adam Casto.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

It was nice to meet you Mike.

We were very proud of our 5 derby dogs!!

They picked up the slack of our Open dogs...haha.

A giant THANK YOU to Brian Biesemeier and Larry Morgan for jumping in to judge the derby when the Open was looking to be a time crunch.

And a big thanks to the rest of the judges...you guys worked hard and made it fun to put on this trial.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

AND...

A BIG congrats to Sylvia McClure for WINNING the collar donated by Tri-Tronics, as the High Point Amateur of the trial.

Way to go Sylvia!!!

And a big thanks to our other sponsors, Pro Plan and Avery Outdoors for their continued support and wonderful prizes/gifts for the competitors and judges.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to all!!! Esp. to the PRTA and their judges for having a great weekend!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congratulations Al n Lou for derby dog Annie's Qual 4th.


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Congratulations to Barb, Kenny and of course, Check for their Derby win. Twist and I are very proud.


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

junfan68 said:


> Amateur:
> 
> 1) Marti/Harris
> 2) Mootsie/Shih
> ...


Big congrats to Marti and Joel on there win.


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Congrats to my bird chasing buddy "Coke" ...Semper Fi's Catching the Wave...and Jim for the Q third!


Keith Farmer
www.tremblinearth.com



.


----------

